# Show potential?



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, all.

I have a batch of seven-week old fry that is a result of my first attempt at breeding. They are out of import parents that I felt had good form overall. Is it possible to tell at this stage whether some might have show potential? I am hoping to show some as a new breeder at the IBC show in Indiana in October, if they are old enough and show-worthy.

I have a thread with pictures of whichever ones I could get in focus here. If any of you with show experience are able to take a look, I would appreciate your opinions.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am new to this too. I was watching some videos taken from some big ibc comps and saw some fish that had awful bodies spoon heads hump back. But they were being shown for the color more then form I think. Still I thought to my self these are show fish?? 

I looked at your fish they look great good job. I am sure out of that batch you will find a winner or at least one that will represent you well at the show. It might be too soon to tell what one. I think you can get a good idea on what fish you think will be the best. With time you will know for sure.


----------



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

I noticed some with bad top lines, split venteral, bad scales. One had a short first ray oncthe dorsal. And some had long anals and some rounded caudels. 


Pick out your best 3. And we could judge from that. Basically you have a mix of mostly "culls" now no fish is perfect and meets all the standards. So these are all great starts. Its hard to judge with random pictures thrown together.


----------



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Your betta has to only be better than its competitors. so these could win at show, or may not. It just depends how they stack up compared to the fish next to them, how active they are.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Maybe this will help you, it is from Basement Bettas
There are more from her on the sidebar.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xep76-EBIM4

Bill


----------

